# I need some roosters



## chickenman700 (Jan 24, 2013)

Hi everybody! I am looking for some roosters. I need a black austrolorp, a light brahma, a blue orpington, and a wheaten maran. Anyone out there have any good extras that they are looking to get rid of? Must be good sound birds. I had a predator problem and it has left me without. Thank you for your time.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

what state are you in?


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

Depending on which type you're looking for some farms GIVE the roosters away free of charge! I know of a silkie farm that gives free roosters. You might want to check the smaller farms and hatchery. Just look online you might be surprised at how many just give them away. Hope this helps. Best wishes.


----------



## profwirick (Jan 24, 2013)

chickenman700 said:


> Hi everybody! I am looking for some roosters. I need a black austrolorp, a light brahma, a blue orpington, and a wheaten maran. Anyone out there have any good extras that they are looking to get rid of? Must be good sound birds. I had a predator problem and it has left me without. Thank you for your time.


where are you? the farmer on my road has a dozen roosters he is willing to give away. healthy birds. I would guess not pure bred...we are in West Virginia.


----------



## chickenman700 (Jan 24, 2013)

Thanks for the replys. I am in Arkansas. I am only interested in purebreeds. I would prefer that they come from certified NPIP flocks.


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

The roosters I'm referring to fit that criteria. However they are silkies. If your interested let me know. The breeder ships all over the country and fits your criteria . They are in California. This is where I got my silkies. They give roosters away to good homes and they are beautiful creatures! I'm not sure the colors available however they breed blue, splash, partridge, white, and buff. As a matter of fact I just had three birds sexed by DNA and one was male, a blue, so I know he's up for adoption at one month. These birds are show quality birds. If you are interested let me know and I'll give you the name of the breeders. It's likely you will pay the shipping costs but I'm not for sure of that. They are shipped nicely with fresh fruit and a heat source and a little straw. This breeder is wonderful and very kind. It's a fairly small breeder focusing mostly on silkies, and goats. They are a family operation and open there farm to visitors. They offer lifetime support on their birds. If your interested in silkie roosters show quality, this is a wonderful option!


----------



## klouden (Mar 29, 2013)

I am in the Conway area and have some 4 week old black austrolorp chicks. I have no desire to keep more than one roo. I should be able to tell within the next couple months or so. If you are still interested just let me know. No charge. K-Dog


----------



## Jeremysbrinkman (Jul 12, 2012)

You know I think that's really a first to hear. 

"I need roosters"

Sorry it was just funny to hear most people do give them away for free. One is more than enough for me.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

klouden said:


> I am in the Conway area and have some 4 week old black austrolorp chicks. I have no desire to keep more than one roo. I should be able to tell within the next couple months or so. If you are still interested just let me know. No charge. K-Dog


do you have pictures, i can tell on most breeds by the time they reach 4 weeks old if they are crowers or layers

piglett
wolfeboro,nh


----------

